# Variatus Platies. What are they? :help:



## Finz4Fun (Jan 31, 2009)

:fish: hi everyone. i am wondering what variatus platies are? i heard that they are hybrids of platies and swordtails. . . . can anyone tell me? :fish:


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

its a platty x bred swordtail
Platies and swordtails are very closely related. They both belong to the Xiphorphorus family. In fact, most of the specially colored and finned platies and swordtails you find in lfs are actually cross breeds.


----------



## Finz4Fun (Jan 31, 2009)

:fish: thanks victoria! very helpful!!!! :fish:


----------

